# 3rd First time.....and odd couple



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

i went to feed my fish like every morning and found that a white dwarf parrot was protecting his babies, the funny thing is that the female is....... a convict cichlid.
This male is not the one with another dwarf laying eggs, this is another male. they were fighting with who ever came close to them, the babies are free swimming and no egg sac either. I move them to a bucket so they can rest from so much fighting while i am setting up a tank for them 
I will take pics as soon as they r in their temp home


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome go team hybrid .... congrats


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> Awesome go team hybrid .... congrats


hahaha i knew u were going to b happy


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

some say that the dwarf parrots are albino convicts so it will be interesting to see what the offspring looks like.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> some say that the dwarf parrots are albino convicts so it will be interesting to see what the offspring looks like.


Yeah i am curious too. They are in their temp home now, i will take some pics soon. I counted about 20 babies, the other fish were eating them while i was i was trying to take them out of the main tank so right now about 20 of them.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dwarf parrots arent convicts they are a hybrid that includes pink convicts and i think it is pink con x jelly bean parrot, 
are your cons pink cons too? if so i would say your gonna have 3/4 pink con 1/4 jelly bean parrot and if not if your cons are standard your fishies should be 1/4 pink con/1/4 jelly bean parrot and 1/2 standard con
so it should be interesting to see, maybe a barred parrot? that would be neat a parrot style shape with the barring of a standard con could look pretty neat, by 1/4 inch you should be able to see if they are barred up<all this is speculating on weather your cons are standard or pink>

regardless

GO TEAM HYBRID lol sorry


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of my odd couple and their babies lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

coooooooooool.

well your male isnt a "albino convict" because his eyes arent red, , and momma is a standard female con , so hopefully you will end up with 1/4 pink con, 1/4 jellybean parrot and 1/2 standard con.

im interested in see what they will look like, there is alot of convict in that mix so hopefully they wont just look like cons though, but you never know. 
still cool , if you were closer i have an extra male jag x con , throw them in with the mix lol breed that dwarf right out of em ...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

he is not albino at all, he is a white dwarf parrot cichlid but he is soo cute lol and the female is just a regular convict cichlid. I am so interested and curious to c how the babies are going to look like, i am assuming they will all b different


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ha ha, always trying to be different hey Claudia!! Thats pretty cool, we can swap babies again!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bugaboo433 said:


> Ha ha, always trying to be different hey Claudia!! Thats pretty cool, we can swap babies again!!


Of course, there is only one of me. If there was more of me oh ooohhh lol
BTW the fry is doing good, parents are taking care of them and doing a good job even tho they are the only ones in that tank lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Took some pics of the babies today


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice .. i gave up on downsizing lol, 
got any for me....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Of course as soon as they are ready to go lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

oh yeah i almost forgot ... go team hybrid


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i want some...
GO TEAM HYBRID!!!!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

brezilian said:


> i want some...
> GO TEAM HYBRID!!!!!!


I guess u are on the list now hahahaha 
I should put that hybrid thing on my sig lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think we all should , just a bunch of fish nerds lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey. Hybrid team  do you think it is possible to do Ram x dwarf parrot or they are completely different species? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hum.... I have no idea lol, but damn it we're on the case lol.

im kidding but im sure figuring it out cant be that hard...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Just took some pics of the fry before transferring them to their new bigger house  They are about 1/4 of an inch or so


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome claudia, good job...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> awesome claudia, good job...


Thank u


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Fry and parents are doing good, the parents are so happy that they have more eggs  Just found them so now i will b moving the fry from that tank so the parents can raise the new batch of eggs


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Mac should be an expert in genetics by now so he can tell you what the fry should look like...

Douglas


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no idea lol.... but there gonna be cool...ACIDFEAR aka Rickie took home a flowerhorn male from here and a female pink con, and they are displaying breeding behaviour in his tank so Im hoping he has some fry soon to , maybe we can all meet up and have a hybrid fry swap meet lol, FREAKFEST 2012 im just saying lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got wigglers this am  but their brothers and sisters have been snacking on them even tho they have lots of microworms in there. I took the fry out and the wigglers (whats left of them) are in the tank with the parents. The male was attacking the net when i was trying to catch the fry, this 2 are awesome parents


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha round 2, now 28 days til it happens again lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> haha round 2, now 28 days til it happens again lol


lol yeah, i am setting up the other side of the tank for the fry now


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this batch was about 60 to 80 eggs because i have seen about 30 wigglers and more then half was gone this am but still lots lol we will c how it goes


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wigglers are now free swimming


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats awesome how many made it claudia?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> thats awesome how many made it claudia?


Hard to say, they are so tiny. They kinda of blend with the poop and i have to look closely to c if the poop is moving then i know is a fish hahahha but i have seen more then 10


----------

